# Seiko Kinetic Repair



## singha100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everybody, I am a new member and this is my first post. I was recently given a seiko kinetic watch.The watch worked when being worn however stoped quickly when taken off.After a bit of research I puchased a new capacitor upgrade kit from ebay. The watch worked fine for six weeks ,however it has now stoped,and will only run for a few seconds when shaken, it is also doing the 2 second jump.Can anybody give any advice or sujest a watch repair person in the Leicester area.

Many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Assuming that all is well with the capacitor, you may have a faulty charging rotor. A Seiko Authorised dealer or a local watchmaker will probably be your best bet. Try a Google search for your area

Mike


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Assuming that all is well with the capacitor, you may have a faulty charging rotor. A Seiko Authorised dealer or a local watchmaker will probably be your best bet. Try a Google search for your area
> 
> Mike


hi mike speaking from being caught i would be very reluctant to take it to the watch/ key/ shoe repairer inside the big supermarkets you probably know who i an talking about i got charged Â£48 up front and the capacitor wasnt even changed cant say anymore than that on the forum if you PM me you can have the full story ok regards haydn.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Google 'Kinetic Repairs' and send it to him in Cheshire. John did one of mine and I couldn't be happier, one week of wear and three weeks later I've still got '20 seconds' of charge'


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Buy the bits off ebay and do it yourself, i've done it, very easy to do.

Or try RyteTime


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

He has done that and has either done it wrong or has got a duff capacitor.

You do know that the new style capacitors need about a 1000 'shakes' to fully charge? One shake is a horizontal swing of about 8 inches.


----------



## singha100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Billtr96sn said:


> He has done that and has either done it wrong or has got a duff capacitor.
> 
> You do know that the new style capacitors need about a 1000 'shakes' to fully charge? One shake is a horizontal swing of about 8 inches.


Yes I shook it for nearly an hour watch went from the two second jump back to one second but still stoped shortly after


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did you get the capacitor from? was it the full kit with the new mylar piece and new metal bridge? If so, did you use the new metal bits? And did you replace the small cog that sits underneath the oscillating weight?


----------



## singha100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Billtr96sn said:


> Where did you get the capacitor from? was it the full kit with the new mylar piece and new metal bridge? If so, did you use the new metal bits? And did you replace the small cog that sits underneath the oscillating weight?


The kit was from ebay, new bridge and insulator fitted,small cog fitted same way up as it came out.I contacted the guy I purchased service kit from, he was of no help just says maybe watch needs a service.I was wondering if its possible the upgrade capacitor/battery is faulty, however Idont want to purchase another and have same problem


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

singha100 said:


> Billtr96sn said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the capacitor from? was it the full kit with the new mylar piece and new metal bridge? If so, did you use the new metal bits? And did you replace the small cog that sits underneath the oscillating weight?
> ...


Hi

I bought two replacement rechargable cell kits (caps are no longer used),I bought them from a well known materials supplier in Bradford for Â£17, I fitted them both to mine and a friends watch and neither were any good :thumbsdown:

I could only put it down to duff cells as it would have been too much of a coincidence to have two duff modules :wink2:

I won't touch kinetic watches now 

John..


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I have done a few and have never had a problem, I get mine from here (clicky). Fast delivery and nice people.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The last one that I had a problem with had a faulty charging rotor. The coils are easy to catch with the screwdriver. One nick and they are useless.

Mike


----------

